# Methane Composter



## Astrid (Nov 13, 2010)

I was curious if anyone has ever tried this. I know in New England people had some sort of methane composter that they used for fueling their cookstoves, but I wonder if someone can speak to the availability of parts in the US and whether the temperature here can support this type of composter.

http://www.biotech-india.org/


----------



## Old Swampgirl (Sep 28, 2008)

Remember the movie Mad Max. They had a whole methane power plant!


----------



## countryboy84 (Dec 8, 2010)

From what I see on there site they are using a double barrel digester. all large barrel with a smaller one inside. This is what I am going to set up this spring. But I am not going to use anything as pretty as what that got just 55 gallon barrels with a 30 gallon inside it. Here in the US sometimes you need to heat it up or cool it down. Most of the methane is produce at between 75-85 dgree F. Now that is the temp of the stuff insde the digester. Many people have come up with ways of keeping the temp there. From heat tape to solar collecters and green house type panle buildings.


----------



## Big Dreamer (Aug 6, 2010)

Not sure if you seen this page or not but there are several links on here to methane http://www.builditsolar.com/Projects/BioFuel/biofuels.htm#MethaneGreat website by the way for all kinds of ideas


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Search "Jean Pain".

He put his digester inside the chip pile. That kept it warm all year.

Here's one site but there are others that show the whole process.

http://www.daenvis.org/technology/Jeanpan.htm


----------

